

New Republican Debt Plan Includes Blocking Net Neutrality - michaelpinto
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/359534/revealed-house-gops-debt-ceiling-plan-jonathan-strong

======
michaelpinto
Scroll down and go to the point "Energy and regulatory reforms to promote
economic growth"

